# Eureka Atom it stops, I'm desperate!



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm writing for help because I'm desperate.

In short:
Grinder with very little use, no wear, I've dismantled it, cleaned the teeth thoroughly, tried another starter capacitor (it does exactly the same thing). The problem also occurs even though it grinds very thickly.
I have changed this part: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/eureka-atom-chute.html

But I have the same problems.

At this point it doesn't occur to me what else I can do or where the problem might come from or which part is damaged.

Can anyone think of what it might be? I leave a video where you can see the problem clearly:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oltjQZvoQ0Gq1o2wRuO428mkDIfjKG7h/view?usp=sharing

Thank you all very much.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bad control panel/control board? It should still be under warranty.


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

On the mechanical side I suspect that there is nothing wrong with it, I also think that it should be something electrical... the difficult thing is to know if it is a relay or something that can be replaced without spending a lot of money.

The warranty expired at the end of November, I've been having problems for a long time, I bought it at Maxicoffee, I already contacted them and although it said that the brand had to contact the official SAT of the brand, from a mail from Eureka they referred me to the store where I bought it, between waiting for the mail if I sent it before, the warranty had expired in the same way. I contacted by facebook, to see if Eureka would be able to help me better, because the email I received simply did not offer any help because I was out of warranty. It's been a while since a brand gave me such bad attention, let's see if someone more competent can help me from Facebook


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/eureka-atom-issues-t54083.html

Post number 5 had the same problem as yours but no one offered a solution.


----------



## Mattbowls (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello Cafe675. Did you ever find a solution? Same problem with mine!


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello! I'm sorry I didn't update the post at the time when I finally solved the problem. After contacting Eureka and telling them about my problem, I found a person who helped me a lot to solve it, he gave an order to the store where I bought it (maxicoffee) to send me the damaged piece for free because it was a manufacturing fault that gave me problems during the warranty period.



Mattbowls said:


> Hello Cafe675. Did you ever find a solution? Same problem with mine!


 The problem that the manufacturer indicated to me was this part: https://www.composantsdiffusion.com/fiche_article.php?lecode=EUKD160
reference: 2580.0002KIT220










Actually only the green PCB would be enough, because the motor starter is not damaged and the plastic base did not need to be changed, but it is not sold individually, the whole set is sold.

Here they have it for sale for example, but I would try to contact maxicoffee because I think they sell it for less money.

If you want to upload a video of how it works I would give you my personal opinion if the problem was similar to mine, but if you think the same thing happens to you as it does to me, it's very likely that the problem is the same.

Since I changed that piece, the grinder has always worked very well, now I'm finally happy to have it!

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Mattbowls (Jun 2, 2020)

/monthly_2020_06/20200603_102504_1.mp4.701e67976b0afb6c46b1e44645c628b4.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment 20200603_102504_1.mp4


----------



## Mattbowls (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks so much for your reply! Above is a video showing the grinder 'not in action'. It worked perfectly on the previous grind but could only upload this short video because of file size. Would you be ab le to tell me the name of the spare part? The link above didn't allow me to view. Thanks so much again and hopefully this is the same problem and I'll know how to fix!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

if after it stops and does not grind, you unplug the grinder, turn the grinder a little by hand with the center screw (disconnected from the power!), turn it on again, it will work?

I used to have that and sometimes it would turn on, but the problem remains, it's not any kind of solution.

The name of the part is "KIT ELECTRONIC BASE ATOM 220V" but look it up/ask for the reference: 2580.0002KIT220

Ask at www.maxicoffee.com , I think they should get it for you without any problem, if not, you have it available on this website: 
https://www.composantsdiffusion.com/fiche_article.php?lecode=EUKD172

Edit: other website with stock an public price: https://www.avola-coffeesystems.de/eureka-atom-boden-base-mit-elektronik-atom/8140560


----------



## Mattbowls (Jun 2, 2020)

I actually just turn it off for a few seconds, back on again and it works as normal. But I gave to do that every time. Reckon it's the same thing?

Thanks for that! I'll give that part a go!


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mattbowls said:


> En realidad solo lo apago por unos segundos, lo vuelvo a encender y funciona de manera normal. Pero di para hacer eso cada vez. ¿Crees que es lo mismo?
> 
> ¡Gracias por eso! ¡Voy a probar esa parte!


 I think so, sometimes after turning it off and on it worked for me, it was very strange, but I hope that's it, when you change the piece comment on it, it could help more people.

You will have to remove the electric pins from the original wire, the ground that goes with a screw to the chassis and a little more, so you avoid making cuts and be able to pass the original wire through the hole in the base of the new part, or if you prefer, change only the green plate without replacing the whole part (easier and faster).

Good luck!


----------

